# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  عاشت مصر مع الجزائر

## nawayseh

*عاشت مصر مع الجزائر وعاش بلد المليون شهيد في قلب كل المصريين* 
فيما يلي العديد من الاثباتات التاريخية التي تؤكد العلاقة الطيبه بين البلدين واظهار حب الجزائريين للمصرين عبر التاريخ لنخرس السنة من لايفهم ولا يهمه سوي مصلحته الشخصية او مصالح اخرين ويلوث سمعة البلدين عربيا وزرع الازمة بين البلدين الشقيقين
كتب – أحمد الليثي – لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت الحديث عن مباراة مصر والجزائر بالقاهرة يوم 14 نوفمبر الحالي، التي تحظى بترقب الجميع في مصر وتسمع الكلام عنها في كل مكان نظرا لأهمية المباراة التي ستحدد الفريق الصاعد لنهائيات المونديال.


وقد صاحب الاهتمام الشديد بالمباراة حوارات تسمعها في أماكن كثيرة حول كره الجزائريين المتأصل والتاريخي لمصر والمصريين.


ولا تدخر الصحف والقنوات الفضائية المصرية جهداً في توضيح هذا الكره الجزائري المزعوم لكل ما هو مصري.


ونتابع باستمرار تصريحات وألفاظ من مشجعين عاديين ومن مذيعين وخبراء في برامج رياضية وغير رياضية يساهمون عن قصد وعن غير قصد في توجيه الرأي العام في مصر نحو هذا الادعاء.


ومن أمثلة ذلك عرض فيديوهات لمشجعين جزائرين يحرقون قميص منتخب مصر وصور مسيئة تم تركيبها لمدرب المنتخب ولاعبيه وغيرها من الأدلة التي تساق للبرهان على أن كره مصر والمصريين يملأ قلوب ونفوس جميع الجزائريين دون استثناء.


وسأسرد عليك بعض الحقائق التاريخية، أكرر حقائق تاريخية وليست وجهات نظر، حول حقيقة العلاقات بين مصر والجزائر.


- في عام 1973 طلب الرئيس الجزائري السابق هواري بومدين من الاتحاد السوفيتي شراء طائرات وأسلحة لإرسالها إلى المصريين عقب وصول معلومات من جاسوس جزائري في أوروبا قبل حرب اكتوبر بأن إسرائيل تنوي الهجوم على مصر، وباشر الرئيس الجزائري اتصالاته مع السوفيت لكنهم طلبوا مبالغ ضخمة فما كان من الرئيس الجزائري إلا أن أعطاهم شيكا فارغا وقال لهم أكتبوا المبلغ الذي تريدونه، وهكذا تم شراء الطائرات والعتاد اللازم ومن ثم إرساله إلى مصر.


- شاركت جميع الدول العربية تقريبا في حرب 1973 طبقاً لاتفاقية الدفاع العربي المشترك، لكنها كانت مشاركة رمزية عدا سوريا والعراق والجزائر التي كان جنودها يشاركون بالفعل مع المصريين في الحرب بحماس وقوة على جبهة القتال.


- كانت الجزائر ثاني دولة من حيث الدعم خلال حرب 1973 فشاركت على الجبهة المصرية بفيلقها المدرع الثامن للمشاة الميكانيكية بمشاركة 2115 جندي و812 صف ضباط و192 ضابط جزائري.


- امدت الجزائر مصر بـ 96 دبابة و32 آلية مجنزرة و12 مدفع ميدان و16 مدفع مضاد للطيران وما يزيد عن 50 طائرة حديثة من طراز ميج 21 وميج 17 وسوخوي 7، (تصريحات للمستشار علي محمود محمد رئيس المكتب الاعلامي المصري بالجزائر في الاحتفال الذي أقيم في السفارة المصرية بالجزائر احتفالا بنصر اكتوبر).


- قال الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إن جزء كبير من الفضل في الانتصار الذي حققته مصر في حرب أكتوبر – بعد الله عز وجل – يعود لرجلين اثنين هما الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز عاهل السعودية والرئيس الجزائري هواري بومدين، (تصريحات للسيدة كاميليا ابنة الرئيس السادات، في قناة الحياة الفضائية المصرية بمناسبة ذكرى حرب 6 أكتوبر 1973).


- اتصل الرئيس بومدين بالسادات مع بداية حرب اكتوبر وقال له إنه يضع كل إمكانيات الجزائر تحت تصرف القيادة المصرية وطلب منه أن يخبره فوراً باحتياجات مصر من الرجال والسلاح فقال السادات للرئيس الجزائري إن الجيش المصري في حاجة إلى المزيد من الدبابات وأن السوفييت يرفضون تزويده بها، وهو ما جعل بومدين، يطير إلى الاتحاد السوفييتي ويبذل كل ما في وسعه، بما في ذلك فتح حساب بنكي بالدولار، لإقناع السوفييت بالتعجيل بإرسال السلاح إلى الجيشين المصري والسوري، وهدد بومدين القيادة السوفييتية قائلا “إن رفضتم بيعنا السلاح فسأعود إلى بلدي وسأوجه خطابا للرأي العام العربي أقول فيه بأن السوفييت يرفضون الوقوف إلى جانب الحق العربي وأنهم رفضوا بيعنا السلاح في وقت تخوض فيه الجيوش العربية حربها المصيرية ضد العدوان الإسرائيلي المدعم من طرف الامبريالية الأمريكية”، ولم يغادر بومدين موسكو حتى تأكد من أن الشحنات الأولى من الدبابات قد توجهت فعلا إلى مصر.


- كان دور الجزائر في حرب أكتوبر أساسيا وقد عاش بومدين –ومعه كل الشعب الجزائري- تلك الحرب بكل جوارحه بل وكأنه يخوضها فعلا في الميدان إلى جانب الجندي المصري. (من كتاب “مذكرات حرب أكتوبر” للفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية).


- حظى الرئيس المصري الراحل جمال عبد الناصر – ولا يزال – بشعبية بارزة بين الجزائريين واستولى على قلوبهم وعقولهم وتكاد شخصيته تعامل بما يشبه القداسة في أوساط الشعب الجزائر حتى الان وشهدت فترة الخمسينيات والستينيات انتشار واسع لأسماء جمال و ناصر وعبد الناصر ويحمل عدد كبير من الجزائريين اليوم هذه الأسماء تقديرا لمكانته في أوساط الشعب الجزائري.


- بعد الاستقلال عام 1962 بفترة قصيرة ضاقت العاصمة الجزائر بمئات الآلاف جاؤوا من مختلف أرجاء البلاد لاستقبال جمال عبد الناصر حيث قوبل بأعظم استقبال شعبي ينظم على شرف رئيس دولة ولم يتكرر حتى اليوم.


- منذ وفاة جمال عبدالناصر وجنازته الأهم والأكبر والتي لم يشهد ولن يشهد لها التاريخ العربي مثيلا، حيث خرج الملايين في الجزائر تشييعا لزعيم ورئيس مصر رغم بعدهم عنه الاف الأميال.


(تجربة عملية: حاول ان تذهب للجزائر الان وتسب شخص جمال عبد الناصر وانتظر ماذا سيحدث لك ، فلن ترجع سالما إلى بلدك).


- استقبل الجزائريون الشيخ محمد الغزالي – رحمه الله – ووضعوه في قلوبهم وصار الشيخ الأكبر والأهم والمرجعية الدينية في الجزائر عام 1984 ولقي دعما من الرئيس الجزائري الشاذلي بن جديد، الذي كان يرغب في الإصلاح، وإعادة الجزائر إلى عروبتها.


- كذلك تعامل الشعب الجزائري مع شخصية دينية مصرية عظيمة مثل الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي الذي يتمتع بأكبر مساحة جماهيرية من المحبة والتقدير وأوسع عدد من المريدين والتلامذة في الجزائر كما تزوج من سيدة جزائرية.


- يقدرالجزائريون الدعم المصري للثورة الجزائرية الذي كان حاسماً في نجاحها وهو ما جعل مصر تدفع ثمن هذا الموقف بالعدوان الثلاثي علي أراضيها عام 1956، (تصريحات للرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة في كلمة ألقاها نيابة عنه محمد شريف عباس وزير المجاهدين الجزائري في احتفال الجامعة العربية بمرور 50 سنة على الثورة).


- يحب الجزائرين الشيخ إمام عيسي والشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم الذين عاشا في الجزائر عدة سنوات واحتفى بهم الشعب الجزائري وتزوج نجم من السيدة سونيا ميكيو، والتي كانت ممثلة المسرح الجزائري الأولى.


- يستقبل فناني ومثقفي مصر أحسن استقبال ولا يخطو ممثل أو مطرب او شاعر او كاتب مترا في الجزائر إلا وأحاطه الجمهور من كل جانب يغمروه بحب منقطع النظير وكيف تقام حفلات المطربين المصريين في ملاعب كرة القدم حتى يتمكن عشرات الألوف من الجماهير حضورها.(يمكن مراجعة تصريحات عشرات من الفنانين المصريين الذين زاروا الجزائر لعرض عمل فني أو في مهرجان عن جمهور الجزائر وعشقه للفن والفنانين المصريين).


- حظى نجم المنتخب المصري محمد أبو تريكة بحفاوة غير مسبوقة في الجزائر أثناء تكريمه من قبل جريدة الهداف الجزائرية كأحسن لاعب عربي وإفريقي غير محترف يوم 30 مارس الماضي.


- حاول أن تتحدث بالعامية المصرية في أي شارع أو متجر أو فندق جزائري لترى بنفسك الحب الصادق والكرم من جميع الجزائريين في المكان لمجرد أنك مصري (حكايات سمعتها بنفسي من عشرات المصريين الذين زاروا الجزائر).


- اخبرني صديق مصري عاد مؤخراً من الجزائر بعد ان قضى فيها سنة كاملة كيف يحب الجزائريين المصريين وكيف احتفلوا بفوز منتخبهم على المنتخب المصري في المباراة السابقة من التصفيات 3- 1 وان الاحتفالات لم تتعد الدوران بالسيارات حول العمارات التي يسكنها المصريون العاملون في إحدى الشركات المصرية بالجزائر وإطلاق الأبواق مع بعض الجمل المعتادة في هذه المناسبات لإغاظة المنافس مثل “قطعناكم، كنا احسن منكم، احنا اللي هانوصل المونديال” والتي نسمع أشد منها بمراحل بين مشجعي الأندية في البلد الواحد.


- اسأل اي مصري مغترب في اوروبا او في اي دولة عربية، او اي مصري سافر للحج او العمرة ، عن اكثر جالية تحب مصر والمصريين حبا حقيقيا، سيؤكد لك انهم اشقائنا الجزائريين.


ايه رأيك بقى؟ هل لسة مقنع ان الجزائريين بيكرهوا المصريين؟.


واليك أيضاً هذه الحقائق التاريخية، التي تؤكد ايضا حقيقة علاقتنا كمصريين بالجزائر والجزائريين.


- ساندت حكومة ثورة يوليو بقيادة عبد الناصر ثورة الجزائر ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي.. وأعلنت الثورة الجزائرية من القاهرة عام 1954 وقدمت مصر دعماً كبيراً لها سياسيا واعلاميا وعسكريا.


- قامت مصر في فترة الخمسينات والستينات بتبني قضية الجزائر في المؤتمرات الدولية والتأكيد على شرعية وعدالة المطالب الجزائرية.


- تعرضت مصر بسبب مواقفها المساندة للثورة الجزائرية لعدة أخطار اهمها العدوان الثلاثي عام 1956 الذي شاركت فيه فرنسا – بجانب بريطانيا واسرائيل – انتقاما من مصر لدعمها جبهة التحرير الوطني الجزائري، كما قامت فرنسا ببناء القوة الجوية لاسرائيل و تزويدها بالقدرات النووية انتقاما من مصر.


- توقع الجميع أن مصر بعد حرب 1956 سترفع يدها عن دعم الجزائر.. لكن مصر ظلت ماضية في دعمها لثورة الجزائر حتي تم إعلان استقلال الجزائر في أول يوليو 1962.


- نجحت مصر في استصدار قرار من الامم المتحدة عام 1960 يعترف بحق الجزائر في الاستقلال عن فرنسا.


- النشيد الوطني الجزائري – الذي سيعزف في استاد القاهرة يوم 14 نوفمبر – من تلحين الموسيقار المصري محمد فوزي.


- الاف المعلمين والخبراء المصريين ساهموا بعد الاستقلال في تعليم الجزائريين اللغة العربية وتعريب المناهج في مختلف مستويات التعليم.


- يكاد يكون اهم عمل فني مجد الثورة الجزائرية وبطولات المجاهدين هو الفيلم المصري “جميلة بو حريد” الذي اخرجه المصري يوسف شاهين وانتجته الفنانة المصرية ماجدة وصوره ومثله مصريون عام 1958.


- اسأل والدك او اخوك الكبير عن مدى تشجيعنا كمصريين لمنتخب الجزائر في كأس العالم عام 1982 وكأن مصر هي التي تلعب.


- تكاد تكون الجزائر هي الدولة العربية الوحيدة – على حد علمي – التي لا يوجد بينها وبين مصر أي مشكلات عسكرية أو سياسية او اجتماعية عبر التاريخ بخلاف عدد كبير من الدول العربية التي وصلت الخلافات معها إلى حد المواجهة المسلحة.


طبعا هاتقول الكلاد ده كان زمان وهما الان اتغيروا.. اقولك عندك حق.


عندك حق تكذب كل اللي فات وتصدق كام صورة متركبة بالفوتو شوب ممكن عيل صغير يعملها في 10 دقايق.


عندك حق تكذب كل اللي فات وتصدق فيديو اتصور من عامين لعدد من المشجعين المتعصبين لا يزيد عددهم عن 20.


عندك حق تكذب كل اللي فات وتصدق صحف وقنوات فضائية تبحث عن الاثارة والتهييج لأسباب سأذكرها لك في وقت اخر.


عندك حق تكذب كل اللي فات وتصدق ان التوتر ليس موجودا ايضا بين جماهير الاهلي والزمالك والاهلي والاسماعيلي وغيرهم الكثير.


يا اعزائي، العلاقة بين مصر والجزائر اكبر من مباراة كرة قدم أو وصول فريق لكأس العالم وإخفاق آخر وهم يحبون أشقائهم المصريين حبا كبيرا والتاريخ فى الماضى والحاضر يشهد على ذلك.


ارجوكم حكموا عقولكم ولا تنساقوا وراء التعصب الاعمى فنحن بحاجة لما يجمعنا لا ما يزيد من فرقتنا وتشتتنا.


كل هذا لا يعني انني لا اتمنى فوز مصر وصعودها للمونديال، بل هذا ما احلم به وانتظره بفارغ الصبر، ولكني في الوقت نفسه لا أكره الجزائر شعبا ودولة.


ما أؤكد عليه هو ان يظل لقاء 14 نوفمبر في اطاره الحقيقي، مبارة في كرة القدم وليست حربا بين شعبين، فالرياضة تنافس شريف بين طرفين يمكن أن يكونوا أخين أو جارين، فلا تشعلوا نار الكراهية والبغضاء بين الشعبين المصرى والجزائرى، بتبادل عبارات مسيئة وسباب بسبب عدد قليل من المهاويس والمرضى والمتعصبين فى الجزائر وفى مصر او عدد من اصحاب المصالح من هذا الجو المشحون.


.


وفي النهاية نتمني ان لاتكون مباراة في كرة القدم سبب في ازمة بين البلدين

ومعا نقول : عاش الأقصى ..عاش الأقصى وعاش الشعب الواحد في الجزائر ومصر.

منقول لكنه يحتاج للقراءة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وفي النهاية نتمني ان لاتكون مباراة في كرة القدم سبب في ازمة بين البلدين

 ومعا نقول : عاش الأقصى ..عاش الأقصى وعاش الشعب الواحد في الجزائر ومصر.


بتعرف يا نوايسه انك عقلك بزن بلد وصح لسانك يا كبير

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
ليش ما في ردور ... !!!!
المواضيع الي بتبين محبتنا لبعض ما بنعرف طريقها .ولا بنجي نرد عليها .. 
أما المواضيع إلي بتزيد أحقادنا ع بعض وفيها شد بالحكي وردود ومناظرات كلامية من الطرفين بندخل عليها وبنعصب وبنشيل بقلوبنا من كلامهم !!!

ليش ؟؟!!!

بتمنى من الجميع يجي يقرأ عن محبة مصر للجزائر ومحبة الجزائر لمصر 

ونوقف وننهي تنزيل المواضيع الي بتبين عكس هيك ... عن جد بكفي على الأقل في منتدانا ... 

أنا شخصيا صرت أستاء كل ما أقرأ مواضيع من هالنوع ... 

بتمنى نرجع لدينا وأصولنا وانسانيتنا ... عنصر التسامح المفقود من حياتنا وأبدا ما وضعنا كخيار بكل هالمشاكل الي صارت ... لازم نذكره ونذكر فضله ... وبالنهاية نسعى إله 

تحياتي لصديقاتي الجزائريات الي راح يردوا ع الموضوع أكيد بكل تسامح ومحبةومن قلوبهم البيضاء يزيد النداء عاشت مصر مع الجزائر  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

موضوع اكثر من رائع يبين مدى قوة العلاقة التاريخية بين مصر والجزائر التي لا تزحزحها كرة

----------


## دليلة

لا ياجوري احنا مش بتاع  خناق واحقاد
انا عن نفسي مارديت على الموضوع لاني هلا لدخلت وشفت الموضوع
المهم والله احنا قلناها واعدناها انوالمصريين ساعدونا في ثتورتنا واحنا رديناها لهم في حرب اكثوبر
بس الي تفاجئنا فيه الي صار بعد المبارات والحكي الي الكل سمعه وشافه على الشاشات

المهم :ومعا نقول : عاش الأقصى ..عاش الأقصى وعاش الشعب الواحد في الجزائر ومصر.

----------


## آلجوري

> لا ياجوري احنا مش بتاع خناق واحقاد





> انا عن نفسي مارديت على الموضوع لاني هلا لدخلت وشفت الموضوع
> 
> المهم والله احنا قلناها واعدناها انوالمصريين ساعدونا في ثتورتنا واحنا رديناها لهم في حرب اكثوبر
> 
> 
> بس الي تفاجئنا فيه الي صار بعد المبارات والحكي الي الكل سمعه وشافه على الشاشات
> 
> 
> المهم :ومعا نقول : عاش الأقصى ..عاش الأقصى وعاش الشعب الواحد في الجزائر ومصر.


 
واحنا بدنا المهم دليلة  :SnipeR (36):  ... الله يسعدك يا عسل  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

أهلا بالوحدة العربية وبالأمة الإسلامية
أنا جزائرية والله بحب أم الدنيا  مصر عن جد


كتير مشكورة

----------


## anoucha

ياريت المصريين هم اللي يقروا هاد المقال مو نحنا كل انزكر من هاي التواريخ انا بعرفها بس للاسف هم حطموا كل شي بعدما ضلوا 15 يوم طالعين سب و نازلين سب ما خلوا شي ما سبوه

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]في النهاية جميعاً عرب ومسلمين ويجب ان نكون يد واحدة
[/align]

----------


## nawayseh

> ياريت المصريين هم اللي يقروا هاد المقال مو نحنا كل انزكر من هاي التواريخ انا بعرفها بس للاسف هم حطموا كل شي بعدما ضلوا 15 يوم طالعين سب و نازلين سب ما خلوا شي ما سبوه


اختي الكريمة
*هذه دعوة لوجه الله العفو الغفور ، إلى كل المتخاصمين لكي يصطلحوا، وينتزعوا ما في قلوبهم من شحناء وبغضاء و غل ، وأن يزرعوا بدلا منها المودة والمحبة والرحمة والتسامح والعفو* 
*وبادري اختي الكريمة ومن خلال هذا الصرح بالتسامح والعفو* 
*كي نثبت للجميع اننا السباقون للخير وبارك الله فيكي*

----------


## nawayseh

> [align=center]
> ليش ما في ردور ... !!!!
> المواضيع الي بتبين محبتنا لبعض ما بنعرف طريقها .ولا بنجي نرد عليها .. 
> أما المواضيع إلي بتزيد أحقادنا ع بعض وفيها شد بالحكي وردود ومناظرات كلامية من الطرفين بندخل عليها وبنعصب وبنشيل بقلوبنا من كلامهم !!!
> 
> ليش ؟؟!!!
> 
> بتمنى من الجميع يجي يقرأ عن محبة مصر للجزائر ومحبة الجزائر لمصر 
> 
> ...


لا يسعني الا ا اتقدم بجزيل الشكر اليك اختي الكريمه على هذا الرد الجميل واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والاطلاع ايضا على هكذا ردود 
مع تحياتي

----------


## شمعة امل

ان شاء الله بتعود العلاقه بين مصر والجزائر زي ما كانت او اكثر
*عاش الأقصى ..عاش الأقصى وعاش الشعب الواحد في الجزائر ومصر.*

----------


## anoucha

يا سيدي خلص الله يسامحهم

----------


## nawayseh

> يا سيدي خلص الله يسامحهم


طيب وبدون زعل (التوقيع)

----------


## آلجوري

> ان شاء الله بتعود العلاقه بين مصر والجزائر زي ما كانت او اكثر
> *عاش الأقصى ..عاش الأقصى وعاش الشعب الواحد في الجزائر ومصر.*


شكرا الك ميرفاا  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> يا سيدي خلص الله يسامحهم


 
يسعدها أنوشتنااا :SnipeR (69):  بس جد انت اطيب من انو تحكي هيك بالتوقيع ولو أنوشة  :Frown:

----------


## Ctrl

وانا كمصري .. احب اقول عاش الاقصي وعاش الشعب العربي كله قلب واحد

----------


## nawayseh

> وانا كمصري .. احب اقول عاش الاقصي وعاش الشعب العربي كله قلب واحد


 يسلموا ايديك يا طيب هيك بدنا الكل ايد وحده
 (المؤمن للمؤمن *كالبنيان المرصوص* يشد بعضه بعضا )

----------


## nawayseh

> يسعدها أنوشتنااا بس جد انت اطيب من انو تحكي هيك بالتوقيع ولو أنوشة


كتيير كويس لقيت حدا يصف معي وفعلا انا متأكد انه انوشة اطيب  من انه اضل معصبة لانه اكيد قلبها كبير

----------


## Ctrl

> يسلموا ايديك يا طيب هيك بدنا الكل ايد وحده
>  (المؤمن للمؤمن *كالبنيان المرصوص* يشد بعضه بعضا )


 :SnipeR (37):  الله يكرمك يا أخي
 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------

